# Unlocking Sempron 140 on GA-MA785GM-US2H



## lawyeradam (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello, 

I recently picked up a sempron 140 with the hopes of unlocking it. I have a GA-MA785GM-US2H. Bios Ver. f4. 4 gb OCZ DDR2. 

I've read several instructions - go to bios, enable ACC, put on Hybrid, turn off smart cool (?). 

When I save f10 in bios, the board shuts down, waits a second or two, then tries to repower but turns off immediately. Then it's locked down untill you reset the bios on the jumper. 

Anyone have any ideas? I've read that maybe the bios needs to be rolled back? Maybe the memory? What do you think. 

Oh, and by the way, I was able to try this with two different processors and I'm getting the exact same result. I know it's hit or miss if it will work, but I thought before i just chock it up as it won't work, i'd ask for some tips or hints. 

Thx!


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 6, 2010)

For both my Gigabyte boards I put ACC on auto and EC Firmware on hybrid.


----------



## lawyeradam (Jan 6, 2010)

Thx.  I've tried that but when I save the machine shuts down and doesn't restart.  It acts like it's going to for a sec or 2, but then turns off completely.  I'm hoping someone else has had the same results and either knows what's wrong or resolved that that is an indication of the chip not being unlockable.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 7, 2010)

Your Sempron 140 has a bad 2nd core. I have the same problem with mine on a ASRock A790GXH/128M. I have successfully unlocked a Phenom II x2 550 and Athlon X2 5000+(45nm) with this mobo, so I know that's not the issue. After enabling ACC and saving settings,  the board will post and hang during windows load. CMOS reset is required to get board to post. I gave up on it after 10 failed attempts.



lawyeradam said:


> Oh, and by the way, I was able to try this with two different processors and I'm getting the exact same result.


Were the CPU's exactly the same(both Sempron 140's)?


----------



## lawyeradam (Jan 7, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Your Sempron 140 has a bad 2nd core. I have the same problem with mine on a ASRock A790GXH/128M. I have successfully unlocked a Phenom II x2 550 and Athlon X2 5000+(45nm) with this mobo, so I know that's not the issue. After enabling ACC and saving settings,  the board will post and hang during windows load. CMOS reset is required to get board to post. I gave up on it after 10 failed attempts.
> 
> 
> Were the CPU's exactly the same(both Sempron 140's)?



Yeah, they were both 140's.  I couldn't even get the board to post after turning on ACC.  I turned on my charm (which is rare) and got MicroCenter to accept the 2'nd semp for a return towards a Phenom II x2 550 !  Hehehe.  Their official policy is only like kind exchange and then only if defective.  I told them the semp wasn't working with my mobo and gave them some hoopla and they were like alright, no problem.  They have the Phenom II x2 550 on sale for 93 bucks by the way.  They also have some big savings on high watt p/s.  So anyway, I get home put new chip in adjust voltage, turn off qnc, set to hybrid, turn on ACC and it posts as a x4!  I have yet to get into windows, tho.  I am doing a fresh install of an old version of XP Pro and haven't been able to grab any service packs off the internet yet.  So, question:  Does my new install of vigin windows have anything to do with not being able to boot it up as an unlocked Phenom II x2 550 ?  If not, are there other settings I should do to get it moving along?  Right now it posts (as x4) goes through boot up stuff, asks which ver of windows I want to run (I had to reinstall a hung installation and it sees 2 copies - which I don't know how to fix) and then I get a black screen.  When I reset I don't have to clear the cmos, it boots right back up as an x4.  I turn ACC back off and get into windows no prob.  All advice welcome!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 7, 2010)

edit boot.ini and take out the old windows line


----------

